# HS80 HS55 HS50 Replacement Track Sourcing Thoughts



## Dodge (Sep 13, 2014)

*Thinking About Track Sourcing And Replacement
*I am wondering how many people need HSxx series replacement tracks. There are a lot of them with considerable wear and cracking out there. Honda does not supply a replacement.
For reference see the picture of my track in my post elsewhere on replacing the HS80 rear idler wheel bushing with a bearing idler.

Located here:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...l-bushing-bearing-replacement.html#post249497

Do you see the small dots on the side of the track in the picture? These are placed every 60 mmm and that is the track pitch. This is a common pitch for internal drive tracks. This HSxx series track has 18 sections. Honda no longer supplies it but someone else might have an application that uses a track this size. There is an outfit in Vancouver called giobikes.com which lists a snow blower track that looks like it might be right for a direct fit but I have no way to verify and I don't know their stock situation. Many other companies either made or now make tracked machines but the tracks I have seen have 20 or more 60mm pitch sections. If you know of an 18 section track please post the information and if someone has connections in Vancouver perhaps we can check the above referenced supplier.

My second solution, would be to take the crawler side frame pieces and cut them and weld in a 60 mm section extension piece at a suitable location, extending the tensioner area rearward. The slider bar would have to be relocated rearward by 30 mm. Then use the HS728 track (20 sections) which is available from Honda. That is an overall crawler section extension of less than 2 1/2 inches. I don't see any reason why it would not work on an HS 80 since it is a heavy machine in any case. The HS55, being lighter, would be a bit of an experiment. Most people would never spot the modification. If I did this I would look for a surplus side frame piece to cut the new 60 mm sections from. That makes it simple to match the profile.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Have you checked out the tracks for HS622/522?
I have no idea how close they're to the HSxx tracks but maybe is another option if possible by changing the Idler and pull wheel..


----------



## Dodge (Sep 13, 2014)

622 and 522 use an odd internal drive where the teeth on the sprocket are alternate rather than opposite each other. This one will not work as a substitute.

I want to keep it simple so not looking at changing idler and/or sprocket.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Have you checked out the tracks for HS622/522?
> I have no idea how close they're to the HSxx tracks but maybe is another option if possible by changing the Idler and pull wheel..


Looked up the track ('crawler') for the HS522, and includes this tantalizing code:

Part Number: 42755-743-013 

Description: CRAWLER (12-60X16B-503) 

I've asked our parts expert to weigh in, but may need to get help from an engineer who can look up the drawings....stand by.


----------

